# tantalum capacitors



## banjags (Jan 16, 2008)

Does anyone have a guide as to what the different types of tantalum caps look like. Or which of the components contain PMs (tantalum or pd or Pt) are worth keeping off of circuit boards.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 19, 2008)

i have been looking for info on tantalum capacitors...the only info i have been able to find is just descriptive of the metal itself,so,im afraid im looking for the same info myself...ive found a few small capacitors that contain a metal core similar in appearance to tantalum,but i am not positive as to what it is.


----------



## Chuck_Revised (Jan 19, 2008)

Have you searched this site for "tantalum"? There's a long thread under Non-Ferrous Metals about the caps and processing.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 19, 2008)

nope...i must have over-looked it.thank you though


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 26, 2008)

Just search for tantalum on Ebay. You will
see the different types of capacitors.
That works with alot of stuff you are curious
about, and a back search helps you see what
they sell for.


----------



## Gotrek (Jan 27, 2008)

Note also that some capacitors labelled as tantalum capacitors contain no tantalum. Tantalum capcitor has almost become like a barnd name for a certain type of capacitor package.


----------

